# Upcoming GeForce 8800GTX Its mindblowing



## Edburg (Nov 4, 2006)

The upcoming Newest GeForce card is the 8 series card which is expected to be 2 times faster than the fastest card currently present.

Also the SLI mode will probably be for 3 cards for this one

More details and performance comparisons here 

Details on the Indian availability and price here please reply

All graphic cards have been priced too much in Indian market compared to international market donno why ?


----------



## MakeWayForTheBadGuy (Nov 4, 2006)

'Good Morning' edburg 

They'll be available in India about mid this month, no idea about price though.


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Nov 4, 2006)

holy cow! its going to be available in less than two weeks!!!


----------



## soham (Nov 4, 2006)

I dont expect it to be priced anywhere less than 40k in India. Prices of graphics cards in India always suck. Hopefully this should bring the prices of 7900GTX and 7950GX2 below 30k.


----------



## MakeWayForTheBadGuy (Nov 4, 2006)

^Definitely less than 40k .


----------



## coolendra (Nov 5, 2006)

wat a card.....

but i think i'll cost a lot... considerin the current price of 7950 cards....


----------



## samrulez (Nov 5, 2006)

Price  of the 8800GTX is 36k..


----------



## blademast3r (Nov 5, 2006)

Wud this card be dx 10 compatible?


----------



## soham (Nov 5, 2006)

This is a directX 10 card.


----------



## MakeWayForTheBadGuy (Nov 5, 2006)

soham said:
			
		

> This is a directX 10 card.


Better : this is THE FIRST DX10 card.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Nov 6, 2006)

holy shamoly!!! did u see the power consumtion 300w+
that is more then a whole mainline computer!!!


----------



## aquamatrix (Nov 8, 2006)

yep a big power consumer, will put a very big hole in the pocket of whomsoever who buys it.

not advisable to buy it now until you are uber rich. better wait for a few months and wait for a few more models. 

prices will be above 40k.

8800gts is lukin a better option right now


----------



## mostwanted (Nov 9, 2006)

bloddy hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!in two over here?????now dat is somethin.....i think its gonna b arn 40 to 45k easily...the 7900 & 7950 will get cheaper


----------



## Ambar (Nov 10, 2006)

this is just gonna be something else...u can get the 8800 gts for around 400-500 dollars...


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 11, 2006)

*www.techarena.in/comments.php?shownews=6109
Geforce 8800 GTX scores around 11,300 in 3Dmark06


----------



## caleb (Nov 11, 2006)

jz2linkinpark said:
			
		

> holy cow! its going to be available in less than two weeks!!!


 Lucky me I didn't have to wait 2 weeks...I saw it at Hypercity mall in mumbai today...N-Vidia is giving demo...the place is packed...card looks damn neat...unfortunately didn't get to try any game coz of the crowd.


----------



## Edburg (Nov 14, 2006)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> holy shamoly!!! did u see the power consumtion 300w+
> that is more then a whole mainline computer!!!


 
The power consumption was for the whole system with the graphic card under full load accounting to 300W.

Its just that the sys requires a min of 450W power supply is recommended(It also requires 2 PCl-E power connectors).


----------

